# quiet router



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

we're about to set up two router stations, just to perform 1/8" roundovers on boards. we are looking for the quitest routers on the market, while above table adjustments, bit changes, variable speed, and hp are second.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

1/8in roundover is not taking much off, so you are correct that power should not be a problem.

I am not sure if I have seen a review of a router where noise was mentioned.

I have a DeWalt 611 for hand held work. It could easily be mounted in a router table. This perhaps makes less noise than my other routers.

I expect a lot of the noise is due to the fan, and routers spin at high speed, so lots of air turbulence and this adds to the noise.

Just a thought, have you tried using a drill press for this roundover?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TimPa said:


> we're about to set up two router stations, just to perform 1/8" roundovers on boards. we are looking for the quitest routers on the market, while above table adjustments, bit changes, variable speed, and hp are second.


The quietest router I have is the Hitachi KM12VC, 11 amp, 2 HP. One drawbach for table use is the fixed base requires the motor to be rotated to adjust the depth. Shouldn't be much of an issue if it is to be used as a single purpose machine. Another plus is that the fixed base only version (the "KM" designates a two base kit) can be had for around $120.:smile:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

dave - i haven't thought of a drill press, but have thought of a possible mandrel/bearing/collet set-up that could be driven by a belt and ac motor. think that would be quiet. problem is, i think router bits need those higher rpm's to give a good cut. i know we have less than stellar results when we use some router bits in shapers (7k-10k rpm).

john - that was one of the routers that i've seen advertised as quiet. is that var spd or soft start?


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have an older Rockwell laminate trimmer I keep set up with an 1/8" round over. Any laminate trimmer would be similar. Small, quiet, easy to handle, fits in tight places. The small base pad helps make complete contact for a nice full cut, unlike a table mounted router where slight bows in the work pieces can prevent the bit from making full contact. Can be used on assembled pieces and with such a small cut, you can either climb cut or reference to an edge to prevent tear out on fussy grain. Easy to use on shapes. It can be used on very large or fairly small work pieces. A larger base can be added and the trimmer mounted in a vise to make a little router table for very small work.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Of the routers in my shop, the Freud and the Bosch are the quietest. 
If noise is of a great concern, have you thought of boxing it and lining the box with rigid foam? Air circulation for cooling could easily be accomplished without seriously compromising the sound deadening.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TimPa said:


> john - that was one of the routers that i've seen advertised as quiet. is that var spd or soft start?


Both - VERY soft start but ramps up quickly. Really a pretty underrated router IMO. I have Freuds, Bosch, Craftsman and Triton routers to compare with and the Hitachi is my main go to.:smile:


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

I do a lot of of 1/8" roundovers during certain production runs and previously used single speed PC 7310 laminate trimmers however they were pretty noisy so I switched to a pair of Bosch Colt 1 hp PRS20evspk variable speed palm routers.

These routers are fairly loud/high pitched at full tilt however this size bit doesn't require that amount of speed so I run them between 3-5 out of 6 on the speed dial depending on the material and they are MUCH quieter than any others in my arsenal (PC 7518, PC 7539, PC 310, PC 7310, PC 890, PC 690, PC 7529, Bosch 1617evs).


Also, I have them setup separately for the reasons Hammer1 mentioned (one is used in a table for smaller pieces while the other is handheld for larger stuff that as mentioned may not get full bit contact on a table if even slightly irregular).


----------



## MORRIS76 (May 6, 2013)

I own 7 routers and none are quiet but the Hitachi 12V seems a little quieter than the Porter Cables or the DeWalts. I have a Milwaukee that has a different pitch and is less bothersome than the others.
If you already have tables your best bet I think would be to enclose the routers and line the box with sound absorbing material.


----------



## Power Tools Spot (Apr 29, 2013)

The Dewalt D618M can also be considered I guess. It comes with 2-1/4 HP, 12 amp motor. It has a soft start feature. However, if you are looking for a router with stronger motor, you can go for Hitachi M12V2 - it has same variable speed though as Dewalt. I have reviewed Dewalt here -

DEWALT D618M Review

Hope this helps.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jschaben said:


> The quietest router I have is the Hitachi KM12VC, 11 amp, 2 HP. One drawbach for table use is the fixed base requires the motor to be rotated to adjust the depth. Shouldn't be much of an issue if it is to be used as a single purpose machine. Another plus is that the fixed base only version (the "KM" designates a two base kit) can be had for around $120.:smile:


Ditto. The Hitachi M12VC (and KM12VC) is noticeably quieter than the two Milwaukees, two Freuds, Bosch 1617, PC690, Hitachi M12V2, and even the little Craftsman that I've owned, and is quieter than a friend's Makita 3612 and Bosch 1619. It also performs nicely, and isn't overly expensive.


----------



## Skiptooth (Mar 12, 2013)

I think my 2-1/4 HP Makita 1101 plunge router is probably the quietest router I've ever heard, [or not heard] even at full speed.


----------

